# Undecided..DeStaCo or Arbor press



## OSCAR15 (May 5, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies! It seems an equal number of you guys suggest the DeStaCo clamp while the rest recommend an arbor press.  I I go DeStaCo, which model do you recommend?
If I go Arbor press,,,
1) does the 1/2 ton model have a long enough throw to do single barrel pens, such as Polaris? 
2) What do you guys use over the metal press parts to keep from marring the pen?

Once again  Thaks! OSCAR
[8D][8D]


----------



## mrcook4570 (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OSCAR15_
> <br /> I have found that rubbing beeswax on the fittings prior to assembly eases parts in



Also enables them to work loose more easily

Use one hand to keep all parts in line while operating the ram with the other hand[]


----------



## DCBluesman (May 5, 2006)

I find that chamfering the tube with something like this tool helps the parts align themselves.  It also reduces the probability of problems with burrs or glue on the inside edge of the tubes.


----------



## Rudy Vey (May 5, 2006)

I use a de-burring tool that can be had from any of the machine shop supply houses like Travers etc. This chamfering tool looks nice, tough, guess I have to get one.


----------



## Randy_ (May 6, 2006)

Dave:  Maybe it has something to do with your tools and/or your technique.  What are you using to press the parts together??  Dedicated pen press, drill press, wood vise, pipe clamp or other??  Until recently, I was using my drill press and never had any problems except for speed.  Recently, I built a little pen press like you see in the catalogs and it works just fine.  I do chamfer the ends of the pen tubes; but just use a 1/2" drill bit twirled by the fingers.  Some have suggested that the cutting angle of a drill bit is wrong foer chamfering; but it has worked fine for me.


----------



## DocStram (May 6, 2006)

I also use the chamfering tool from BB. Well the worth the moola.  In addition to the other suggestions, here's an obvious one .... how are you trimmiing your barrels? Are you certain the ends of your barrels are square?  If you are using a barrel trimming jig and a sanding disc, maybe the ends of your barrels aren't square due to inadvertantly sanding down the copper tube in addition to the wood barrel?  Know what I mean?


----------



## OSCAR15 (May 7, 2006)

Randy....
Trying to save a few bucks, I am using a ratcheting hand clamp. Most of the time, it seems to work fine. I epoxied oak pieces to the jaws. I haven't chamferred the brass, but that is easy enough. I have the chamferring tool bluesman suggests, which is sold at most gun shops. It is used to chamfer brass casings by re-loaders.
Al, I use a pen mill as opposed to sanding jig as I find it to give a much more accurate and square edge.
Randy: How did you build your press? I would be curious to know.  I fugure that saving 40 bucks on a press allows me to buy 40 more bucks worth of kits and wood.  Some of the tooling "made specifically" for this hobby is steep.  10 bucks for "insertion tool" for tubes...NO WAY..I turned one from scrap oak.  Thanks


----------



## Rudy Vey (May 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OSCAR15_
> <br />Randy....
> Trying to save a few bucks, I am using a ratcheting hand clamp. Most of the time, it seems to work fine. I epoxied oak pieces to the jaws. I haven't chamferred the brass, but that is easy enough. I have the chamferring tool bluesman suggests, which is sold at most gun shops. It is used to chamfer brass casings by re-loaders.
> Al, I use a pen mill as opposed to sanding jig as I find it to give a much more accurate and square edge.
> Randy: How did you build your press? I would be curious to know.  I fugure that saving 40 bucks on a press allows me to buy 40 more bucks worth of kits and wood.  Some of the tooling "made specifically" for this hobby is steep.  10 bucks for "insertion tool" for tubes...NO WAY..I turned one from scrap oak.  Thanks



That might be $40 lost in askew pens, though. Get a dedicated pen press or built one yourself. One can use the drill press, and I know some that only use it with excellent results. A simple pen press can be made with a toggle clamp (Destaco clamps or else can be found for some $10) and some scrap wood, been there and have made several dedicated presses. Another option, and I think this is the best choice would be an arbor press, HF sells them pretty cheaply. I have also in my early days as pen maker used the vise in my bench and have use Quick clamps with good results, just have to know when to stop.

I never used a "tube insertion" tool, and I have made hundreds of pens, maybe I miss something here...[]


----------



## Randy_ (May 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OSCAR15_
> <br />....Randy: How did you build your press? I would be curious to know.  I fugure that saving 40 bucks on a press allows me to buy 40 more bucks worth of kits and wood.  Some of the tooling "made specifically" for this hobby is steep.  10 bucks for "insertion tool" for tubes...NO WAY..I turned one from scrap oak.  Thanks.....



Dave:  This should get you started.  

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=12906&SearchTerms=destaco

If you have a HF store close by and can find one of their 1/2 ton arbor presses on sale, they are a good choice, too!!

I have seen posts by folks who have used those hand clamps successfully; but I suspect they are easier to use if you have three hands??[]


----------



## OSCAR15 (May 8, 2006)

Randy...Looks like you came up with an excellent design.  Gona have to find me this clamp and build one....Saves 20 bucks and looks as good as the "store bought" one...Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Randy_ (May 8, 2006)

Dave:  You can get new clamps from Lee Valley for about $18 plus shipping.  I found a set of 4 used clamps for $16 on eBay.  Kept one for myself and sold the others to IAP members.

Just checked eBay and didn't find any in the current listing; but they do show up every so often if you are patient.


----------



## OSCAR15 (May 9, 2006)

Thanks again Randy!


----------



## Johnathan (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />I find that chamfering the tube with something like this tool helps the parts align themselves.  It also reduces the probability of problems with burrs or glue on the inside edge of the tubes.



[8D]You can also use a file to do almost the same thing. Remember slow and steady. Use your other hand to keep the pen stable or make a type of sled for the pen to sit in, you could place some fabric so that the pen doesn't get scratched.


----------



## Randy_ (May 10, 2006)

Dave:  To answer your revised question, it depends.  ('m practicing to be a politician!!!)][]

As you know, I use the DeStaco clamp, but I have a very small shop and was looking for the "MOST" economical solution and also, I like to build things.  That being said, I think the arbor press will do a lot more than just press pens and if you have plenty of room and can find one on sale, I would go for the arbor press.

I recall seeing a post that suggested the half ton press is a little short in capacity; but you can remove the plate and bolt it to a solid surface(like a piece of 2x6 and have plenty of capacity to press pens.  

I'm sure a press owner will be along shortly to give you some first-hand info!!


----------

